# ATI Catalyst 9.3 Released



## alexp999 (Mar 18, 2009)

AMD today released the latest version of their ATI video driver, Catalyst 9.3. The key addition with this release is official support for Windows 7, in the form of a unified graphics driver for Windows 7 and Windows Vista. As part of supporting Windows 7, Catalyst 9.3 supports WDDM (Windows Display Driver Model) 1.1 for all ATI Radeon HD 4000, HD 3000 and HD 2000 series of graphics cards. According to AMD, "this new WDDM 1.1 support utilizes DirectX 10 rather than DirectX 9 and can cut down your GPU memory usage by half when opening up multiple windows thereby enabling increased performance."

AMD have said the driver brings performance benefits in several cases where framerates are CPU limited and using ATI Stream technology, owners of the ATI Radeon HD 4000 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3000 Series, and ATI Radeon HD 2000 Series of graphics accelerators will see a performance boost in their Folding@Home scores when running the latest Folding@Home client. AMD only documented one performance improvement in the release notes:


Lost Planet: Colonies gains up to 20% on 4800 series products, and up to 50% on 4600, 4500 and 4300 series products

*DOWNLOAD*: ATI Catalyst version 9.3 for Windows XP/Vista/7 (32/64-bit versions)

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks to ilpalmare


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 18, 2009)

This will help my CPU bottleneck.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 18, 2009)

hmmm, the list of improvments are good, but i have been having nothing but luck with my 9.2 ill give the 9.3's a run thought


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 18, 2009)

alexp999 FYI that was just an example the posted with Lost Planet. The big improvement is....



> Catalyst™ 9.3 brings performance benefits in several cases where framerates are CPU-
> limited.


----------



## JATownes (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll have to try these when I get home this evening, but I also have had nothing but good luck with 9.2


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> alexp999 FYI that was just an example the posted with Lost Planet. The big improvement is....



Updated, thanks.


----------



## ilpalmare (Mar 18, 2009)

Tonight i try this new driver ^_^ I return with results


----------



## Nosada (Mar 18, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> ...owners of the ATI Radeon HD 4000 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3000 Series, and ATI Radeon HD 2000 Series of graphics accelerators will see a performance boost in their Folding@Home scores when running the latest Folding@Home client.


Anyone noticing any truth to this?


----------



## csendesmark (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah!
*DXVA* support is working, again!


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 18, 2009)

" Catalyst AGP Hotfix - Radeon HD 3000 and Radeon HD 2000 Series AGP " 

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/CatalystAGPHotfix.aspx

Link not updated yet ( Still 9.2 )  .... but here you will find soon,  the new ones .


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 18, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> " Catalyst AGP Hotfix - Radeon HD 3000 and Radeon HD 2000 Series AGP "
> 
> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/CatalystAGPHotfix.aspx
> 
> Link not updated yet ( Still 9.2 )  .... but here you will find soon,  the new ones .



Let the AGP go. Its over.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> AMD today released the latest version of their ATI video driver, Catalyst 9.3. The key addition with this release is official support for Windows 7, in the form of a unified graphics driver for Windows 7 and Windows Vista.* As part of supporting Windows 7, Catalyst 9.3 supports WDDM (Windows Display Driver Model) 1.1 for all ATI Radeon HD 4000, HD 3000 and HD 2000 series of graphics cards. According to AMD, "this new WDDM 1.1 support utilizes DirectX 10 rather than DirectX 9 and can cut down your GPU memory usage by half when opening up multiple windows thereby enabling increased performance."*
> 
> AMD have said the driver brings performance benefits in several cases where framerates are CPU limited and using ATI Stream technology, owners of the ATI Radeon HD 4000 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3000 Series, and ATI Radeon HD 2000 Series of graphics accelerators will see a performance boost in their Folding@Home scores when running the latest Folding@Home client. AMD only documented one performance improvement in the release notes:
> 
> ...


That explains why they dropped support for cards prior to the HD2k series.


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Let the AGP go. Its over.



You are over ... the AGP will live for about 15 years more  ...


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> You are over ... the AGP will live for about 15 years more  ...



You could only hope. lol.


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> That explains why they dropped support for cards prior to the HD2k series.



Can you make this more clear .... we have over aged people around , that are a bit slow


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> You could only hope. lol.



As long AMD makes good money from HD3850 AGP , the legend will stay alive


----------



## RevengE (Mar 18, 2009)

Well I'll have to give these drivers a shot.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 18, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> Can you make this more clear .... we have over aged people around , that are a bit slow



He means they dropped driver support for cards like the 2900's and 2600's way to early and it made no sense. But now it does, because as far as it looks from these notes, the new 9.3's support the old 2x00 series, which is nice for anyone who owns them.


----------



## Polarman (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm hoping these will fix my DVI issue. Still using VGA.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 18, 2009)

So lots of people play lost planet?  I think not, but I am still looking for a driver that beats 8.12.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 18, 2009)

Tried these with GTA 4 and DCS BS and GTA 4 i did not notice a performance drop and played the same as 8.12 and 9.2 driver set did.  How ever DCS BS runs a hell load worse as it's messing up my TIR4 setup while looking around the cockpit ( Jerky ).


EDIT:  Both games play no were near as good as they did with 8.12's or 9.2's.  these are so gone lol...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 18, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> So lots of people play lost planet?  I think not, but I am still looking for a driver that beats 8.12.



Um read the release notes. Lost Planet is an EXAMPLE of what the fix does. What is this fix? READ THE RELEASE NOTES!


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 18, 2009)

agp support is very useful i mean a lot of people still have 939pin systems with dual cores

a lot of older systems still need support

the reason the 3850 was the last agp card is that any more powerful and the cpu bottleneck will become a problem, i think you can get a few AM2 agp boards but most are 939 pin and 939 pin cpus will become a bottleneck eventually

amd has stepped up its driver performance which is nice


----------



## Silverel (Mar 18, 2009)

The actual fix for these was optimizations in the GPU, so games that are CPU bound will see greater benefit. i.e. They must have found a way to offload certain aspects that the CPU normally handles, to the GPU on a global scale. If you have free GPU usage (for me, in Warhammer), it should kick up a bit and take some stress off of your CPU.

I'll test it when I get home tonight to see if that's the case.

Oh yeah, F@H looks like a nice 15% bump in performance from some preliminary observations.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 18, 2009)

Apparently F@H works better on the 9.3s...  guess what I am going to do tonight?


----------



## Silverel (Mar 18, 2009)

Load the SMP on my laptop before I leave work tonight like I've been meaning to do for weeks?

hehe...


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Let the AGP go. Its over.



Leave ny Prescie alone !!!! 

I love my 4.2Ghz P4


----------



## Lillebror (Mar 18, 2009)

Polarman said:


> I'm hoping these will fix my DVI issue. Still using VGA.



It wont - Its a problem with your screen. I got the same problem. Its something about the screen reporting something wrong to the ati driver


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 18, 2009)

Nosada said:


> Anyone noticing any truth to this?



No


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 18, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Leave ny Prescie alone !!!!
> 
> I love my 4.2Ghz P4



Your pentium is AGP?


----------



## Silverel (Mar 18, 2009)

Nosada said:


> Anyone noticing any truth to this?





thebluebumblebee said:


> No



I believe Shadowfold had some luck. Went from 2k PPD to 2.4K PPD


----------



## anonymous_user (Mar 18, 2009)

Silverel said:


> Load the SMP on my laptop before I leave work tonight like I've been meaning to do for weeks?
> 
> hehe...



What videocard does your lappy use and how do you manage to mod the oficial drivers? 

I tried modding the 9.3's with the mobility modder v 1.1.1.0 and it was a no go.
So it's back to 9.1 for me


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have had no luck!  The 9.3 refuse to install correctly, I get all sorts of errors in Server 2003.  Its bad, and F@H refuses to run!  You guys might be without me for a while F@H'ers!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2009)

Polarman said:


> I'm hoping these will fix my DVI issue. Still using VGA.



could you explain your DVI issue? I know someone who's got issues with these drivers on a 4870 on DVI as well.


Release notes


----------



## Valdez (Mar 19, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I have had no luck!  The 9.3 refuse to install correctly, I get all sorts of errors in Server 2003.  Its bad, and F@H refuses to run!  You guys might be without me for a while F@H'ers!



what errors? I'm using xp64 (based on server2003) and i want to install 9.3 tomorrow...


----------



## Polarman (Mar 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> could you explain your DVI issue? I know someone who's got issues with these drivers on a 4870 on DVI as well.
> 
> 
> Release notes



Real easy to explain. Hard to fix! 

Before i install catalyst drivers in Windows, DVI works. 

As soon as i install them and reboot, screen turns black (lost signal) right before windows loads up. I unplug DVI and use VGA adaptor and Voila! I can see my desktop again.

This is a known problem! AMD Forum has a long list here.


----------



## HTC (Mar 19, 2009)

Polarman said:


> Real easy to explain. Hard to fix!
> 
> Before i install catalyst drivers in Windows, DVI works.
> 
> ...



It might be a different thing but i think this happens to me too.

Have you tried to wait a bit (until Windows starts to load) and see if it comes back again? If so, it's the same as me and i have it functioning like this, otherwise it's a different thing then what i'm referring to.


----------



## Polarman (Mar 19, 2009)

I tried using 2 monitors, one plugged in VGA and the other in DVI. They both show bios info on startup and as soon as windows loads, the DVI monitor loses signal. VGA continues to desktop.


----------



## HTC (Mar 19, 2009)

Polarman said:


> I tried using 2 monitors, one plugged in VGA and the other in DVI. They both show bios info on startup and as soon as windows loads, the DVI monitor loses signal. VGA continues to desktop.



Not the same thing then.

Mine, sometimes the monitor is OK and i can see the boot info but others, it has the light on the monitor blinking (black screen) but, just after windows starts to load (sometimes, a bit longer), it turns itself on and stays on until i either shut it down or power saver kicks in.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 19, 2009)

have you tried the alternate dvi frequency thing in the CCC


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 19, 2009)

no more support for X1950pro.. they drop support for windows 7 driver


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2009)

crusader (my friend) has a problem where his screen just flickers/resizes constantly, on DVI. someones said his cards BIOS is screwed, but that doesnt smell right to me.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 19, 2009)

Installed the drivers, no problems.  I noticed that I can actually play COD:WAW in 2D clock of 500/450 when I couldn't before because the frame rates were too low.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 19, 2009)

I dont expect a Hotfix this time around


----------



## AsRock (Mar 19, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Installed the drivers, no problems.  I noticed that I can actually play COD:WAW in 2D clock of 500/450 when I couldn't before because the frame rates were too low.




Strange how you say that as my card used to clock down to 407 now the lowest is 500...  Like WTF..  Is it not bad enough that game played worse than earlier drivers.


Will have to try drivercleaner and driver sweeper again see if that clears it up this time...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2009)

oh its kinda obvious, but i should say i'm running these on my radeon 3200 and 4870 with no issues in movie playback (SD and HD) and various 3D games.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 19, 2009)

Working well for me in Win 7 x64.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 19, 2009)

Polarman said:


> I tried using 2 monitors, one plugged in VGA and the other in DVI. They both show bios info on startup and as soon as windows loads, the DVI monitor loses signal. VGA continues to desktop.




I get a similar issue with S-video blank signal after i install CCC


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2009)

if you're using digital, try plugging and unplugging the cable once windows has loaded. If i power on a PC and forget to turn my TV on, i have to do that to make it get a signal - and its DVI (on HDMI adaptors)


----------



## adrianx (Mar 19, 2009)

any new about AVIVO?


----------



## ilpalmare (Mar 19, 2009)

I have the same problem ERROR43 whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## RevengE (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm using 9.3 right now so far so good.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 19, 2009)

ilpalmare said:


> I have the same problem ERROR43 whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



Are you using an AGP card in Vista or Win7?


----------



## Paintface (Mar 19, 2009)

anyone able to find the southbridge drivers on the new site?

when selecting chipset drivers i end up at the video drivers again for the IGP of those boards....

Wish they would add them to the main drivers package like they used to for years.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 19, 2009)

Isn't it all integrated now?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 19, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I have had no luck!  The 9.3 refuse to install correctly, I get all sorts of errors in Server 2003.  Its bad, and F@H refuses to run!  You guys might be without me for a while F@H'ers!



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO,


Well i will hit these 9.3s up tonight, i keep getting VPU recovery errors on the 9.2.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 19, 2009)

ok im go try it


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 19, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Your pentium is AGP?



Yeah, the P4 I have among my rigs is a Socket 478 3.0Ghz P4 @ 4.2Ghz. The graphics slot on the board is indeed AGP.


----------



## ilpalmare (Mar 19, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Are you using an AGP card in Vista or Win7?



2 x 4870 in crossfire mode. pci express 16x
vista 32

But with last driver 9.2 no problem
1- i have installed 8.12
2- i have installed 9.2
Crossfire ok

Yesterday.. clean all

installed 8.12 ok
installed 9.3.. error43 second card incompatible


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmmm... that is odd.


----------



## ThorAxe (Mar 19, 2009)

These are the best drivers for me in Crysis Warhead so far:

Catalyst 9.2
02/21/2009 11:00:48 - Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium  64-bit Service Pack 1

DirectX 9.0c ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1920 x 1200 AA 0x AF 16x
==> Framerate [ Min: 23.94 Max: 47.79 *Avg: 40.16* ]


Catalyst 9.3
03/19/2009 20:23:11 - Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium  64-bit Service Pack 1

DirectX 9.0c ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1920 x 1200 AA 0x AF 16x
==> Framerate [ Min: 25.73 Max: 53.05 *Avg: 43.81* ]


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 19, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Yeah, the P4 I have among my rigs is a Socket 478 3.0Ghz P4 @ 4.2Ghz. The graphics slot on the board is indeed AGP.



Do not worry my friend .... about the AGP ... just worry about the 4.2GHz OC . 

You are at the extreme limits , and this is like to walk on thin rope . 

If you step down to 3.4 Ghz , the rope becomes strong enough .. about longevity.


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 19, 2009)

The hotfix 9.3 are here .... thanks God


----------



## Silverel (Mar 19, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> The hotfix 9.3 are here .... thanks God



 I knew it! God DOES work for ATI!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2009)

kiriakost: can you stop double posting. you seem to be doing it in a lot of threads. Use the edit button instead.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2009)

9.3 fixed something "major" for me. The halo effect on the water in CoD:WW. I used to get a white edge on all the puddles and water. With 9.3 that is now gone!

I read somewhere else on TPU another member was having the same issue. If someone comes across that post let them know would ya?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 19, 2009)

Left 4 Dead runs awesome on my HD 3300  I used to not be able to play it at 1920x1080 at all, but now I can!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Left 4 Dead runs awesome on my HD 3300  I used to not be able to play it at 1920x1080 at all, but now I can!



Hey you have a DKA790GX too?!  Have you had the S3 sleep issue?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hey you have a DKA790GX too?!  Have you had the S3 sleep issue?



No idea. I never use sleep mode because if it's idle, it's folding.
It's actually folding right now since I'm at school lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> No idea. I never use sleep mode because if it's idle, it's folding.
> It's actually folding right now since I'm at school lol



If you have a chance can you give it a try? Remember to enable it in the bios first. Its off by default. Iv heard it has to do with the CPU. Basically the monitor will not come back on after it goes into S3 sleep mode. Since you have a different CPU it would be a great test for me. PLEASE.......


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 19, 2009)

I finally got it to work!  I was a "special" case, I was using Server 2003!  Well as it happens, ATI and their retarded drivers set my hardware acceleration to 0, so it would not work.  Turning it up fixed it instantly!


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> kiriakost: can you stop double posting. you seem to be doing it in a lot of threads. Use the edit button instead.



I would have it in mind ... tnx 


Just loaded the 9.3  ...  tested Photoshop as 2D stress , and few benchmarks . 
Scores are  just a bit lower than  8.12   

Now i will test gaming  

At list the basic functions of 9.3 are flawless so far , on my AGP system.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I finally got it to work!  I was a "special" case, I was using Server 2003!  Well as it happens, ATI and their retarded drivers set my hardware acceleration to 0, so it would not work.  Turning it up fixed it instantly!



actually i've had that before when running server OS's, they default to no acceleration if you end up on a generic driver.


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Mar 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> actually i've had that before when running server OS's, they default to no acceleration if you end up on a generic driver.



I didn't encounter any problem and it seem to be better and more stable than 9.2 and dual screen switching seem to be faster than in previous version. Wonder why they didn't work on more game improvement for this driver but overall I'm not disappoint. What about AVIVO, I think it's built-in along with driver but not very sure.

________________________________
Vista 64bit, 4gb DDR2 1250, HD3870x2


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Mar 19, 2009)

Since they totally bummed the most of the previous ATI line, can they just add a little more juice to the HD 3000 series? Either way, I'm trying this out once I see improvements with the HD 4000 series.


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 19, 2009)

The 9.2 driver is the only one where i get no glitch's or Video problems with, kinda strange really, but i think i might be willing to try 9.3

Thanks for posting it on here, I'd of never of known other wise (well not as quick anyways).


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 19, 2009)

i got it works in cod5 lookin good


----------



## Valdez (Mar 19, 2009)

xp64:
9.3: BSOD
9.2: BSOD

back to 9.1


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 19, 2009)

Valdez said:


> xp64:
> 9.3: BSOD
> 9.2: BSOD
> 
> back to 9.1



Thanks for that info, i was thinking of upgrading to 64bit soon... now i know


----------



## Valdez (Mar 19, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> Thanks for that info, i was thinking of upgrading to 64bit soon... now i know



Apart from these vga driver issues i have no problem with xp64, i like this OS.
But i suggest you, to wait for windows7 x64.

But if you like more the xp series than the vista series, then you should give a try to xp64 too


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 19, 2009)

Well i aqquired a propper disc from my friend  so i already have it but i had Wlan driver issue's with the 64bit, but now i've recently found a 64bit driver for it


----------



## Valdez (Mar 19, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> Well i aqquired a propper disc from my friend  so i already have it but i had Wlan driver issue's with the 64bit, but now i've recently found a 64bit driver for it



SP2? That's the latest service pack for xp64.
Good luck


----------



## mrhuggles (Mar 19, 2009)

*omg...*



Polarman said:


> I'm hoping these will fix my DVI issue. Still using VGA.



what DVI issues were you having,... was it the red being sorta resized looking but the other colors being perfect? i was having these issues over HDMI which probably woulda been the same thing on DVI.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Mar 20, 2009)

I had a terrible time with 9.3. I couldn't even manage to boot XP x64 after install. Had to go safe in order to uninstall and fix issue. I'm sticking to my old drivers.


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 20, 2009)

The driver i got on the motherboard CD was never to clever with XP, Although it worked perfect on vista for me. but as i said before, 9.2 is the best one on XP and my mobo.


----------



## freakshow (Mar 20, 2009)

so are these good or back any improvement in vista x64 im currently using 9.2 soo just wanted to know if there is any improvement


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 20, 2009)

They're working good for me in VistaX64


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 20, 2009)

working good here on vista x64


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2009)

working great in vista x64 and 7 x64 here. zero problems whatsoever.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 20, 2009)

Using them now, no issues so far. I still do not have opengl 3.0 tho, its at 72%, using my 2400hd.


----------



## -=SNIPER=- (Mar 20, 2009)

just finished benching alot of games with the new Driver including HAWX, http://www.megamers.com/forums/graphics-cards/46770-catalyst-9-3-analysis.html#post385239


----------



## Silverel (Mar 20, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Using them now, no issues so far. I still do not have opengl 3.0 tho, its at 72%, using my 2400hd.



You're not going to see much in the way of performance gains with a 2k or even 3k series GPU. At this point, they're kept in rotation for legacy purposes.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 9.3 fixed something "major" for me. The halo effect on the water in CoD:WW. I used to get a white edge on all the puddles and water. With 9.3 that is now gone!
> 
> I read somewhere else on TPU another member was having the same issue. If someone comes across that post let them know would ya?



Yep me and another guy. I let him know already. Thanks


----------



## Steevo (Mar 20, 2009)

100Pts less in Vantage than the "Vista X64 9.2" driver on either Vista or Windows 7.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2009)

Update: supreme commander doesnt like these drivers.

Worked fine in 9.2, in 9.3 shorelines on most maps have an excessive glow. This can be fixed by disabling bloom, but its a bug that was introduced in 9.3

Anyone know how to report bugs to ATI? their reporting thing has a "survey expired" when you click to send.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Driver Sweeper, Driver Cleaner Pro, Tweakguides Catalyst Driver Removal Procedures, will make your machine as clean as possible, I just upgraded from 9.1s to 9.3s (Hotfix AGP), so far so good without problems, just gotta test in games.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 23, 2009)

I had to roll back. I rolled back to 8.12. Once I installed my 4870X2 + 4870 1GB combo, 9.3 wouldn't give me any display options in Catalyst. Couldn't even set the resolution, let alone scaling and such. Tried cleaning and reinstalling them with no luck. I tried 9.1 as well, but my screen would randomly shut off. 8.12 is still the best Vista and Win7 x64 drivers for me.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 24, 2009)

hmm odd, i wonder why i dont have problems with driver removals, but most are? WTF? The only problem i had with Driver Removals was Setpoint 4.7, it wouldnt even let you install previous version because LULNCHR.EXE would basically Spasm into a launch loop that would put multiple instances into the taskmanager until the system would run out of resources, when previous versions were installed.


----------

